# PC1 - Plus Connect



## System (13 May 2015)

On May 13th, 2015, Acuvax Limited changed its name to Activistic Limited.

http://www.acuvax.com


----------



## pettlepop (16 November 2016)

ACU - Just signed a partnership agreement with GOOGLE!  Now in bullish rally mode!


----------



## pettlepop (16 November 2016)

Check out the afternoon rally.  ACU has signed so many agreements of late, on average 1 per month with massive revenue increases, this is about to explode upwards.


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2016)

You could be right.---bit of a punt

Its displaying normal holding pattern after a spike up.
Pointed this one out in Charts Of Interest. Post # 56

But I have indicated a trigger area that should be taken out
if this is to prove itself worthy of my $$s



https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31431&page=3


----------



## pettlepop (16 November 2016)

Don't bother with ACU now, she has just fallen off the perch, dying in a big way now


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2016)

pettlepop said:


> ACU - Just signed a partnership agreement with GOOGLE!  Now in bullish rally mode!






pettlepop said:


> Check out the afternoon rally.  ACU has signed so many agreements of late, on average 1 per month with massive revenue increases, this is about to explode upwards.






pettlepop said:


> Don't bother with ACU now, she has just fallen off the perch, dying in a big way now




All in an hour.
Is that you Donald?


----------



## pettlepop (16 November 2016)

Why is it that everything I touch turns to sh*t


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2016)

pettlepop said:


> Why is it that everything I touch turns to sh*t




Maybe it's expectation combined with inexperience in trading pennies.

I don't think it's a disaster---yet
I think it could be a trade ---- not yet.

Not only do you need to know how to get into these
But you have to know how to get out of them.

These can be the source of very quick spectacular profit
And frustration like yours when you don't understand them.

Don't give up
90% do

*Learn how to trade them*


----------



## System (9 May 2018)

On May 9th, 2018, Activistic Limited (ACU) changed its name and ASX code to Plus Connect Limited (PC1).


----------

